# 6 yr old Weimaraner bitch looking for a good home



## Grecko85 (Mar 26, 2018)

It is with sadness that we have decided we have to rehome Tally, our beautiful 6 yr old Weimaraner bitch. We have a new baby on the way and we just cant give her the time and attention she needs.
She is a lovely dog, fully house trained and has had one litter of puppies a few years ago. We have her regularly health checked and she is from a pedigree line and Kennel Club registered.
She has never shown any aggressive behaviour towards people but has on a few occasions (out of hundreds) shown some aggressive tendencies towards other dogs while out on walks. We are not sure what causes this but her recall is good and if we think a situation might develop with another dog we call her back and she goes on the lead.
She would suit a home where she can be walked regularly, she should be fine around children although I would suggest 10/11 + as she can be a little boisterous sometimes!
She would come with leads, toys, a bed, some food etc
Please let me know if you know of anywhere suitable.
We are based in Northamptonshire.

Thanks


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Why can't you make time for her? Plenty of people with children manage this. Poor dog


----------



## Grecko85 (Mar 26, 2018)

Believe me, if we think it would be best for her to stay with us we would try, but with 1 small child, a newborn baby and only one parent not working she isn't getting the exercise she needs. We're doing the best we can and will only let her go to a loving home that can give her the long daily walks.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

There's people on here who have managed with dogs & babies, maybe they can advise you of their routines- @Sarah1983 @Pupcakes could you be of assistance?

A real shame you can't at least see if you could keep her, dogs are amazingly adaptable, a couple of shorter walks with a double buggy (if older child isn't able to walk far) is doable & good for the children, it may be more manageable than you anticipate.

In the home there are things you can use to occupy her mind- trick training, food puzzles, playing, alongside her usual exercise, & if her usual exercise isn't possible, the odd day of a missed walk as long as she gets other mental stimulation most likely won't be an issue.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Have you thought of employing a dog walker on a temporary measure until you are in a better position


----------



## Laney_Lemons (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi, 

seems a shame you are jumping into the re-homing just because you have a new baby on the way... is there family members who could help take her a walk? or What about investing in a dog walker a few times a week which would allow her exercise? 

I find even with my dog as long as he even gets out for a 20min walk he is happy all day, mine gets a bit lively at night in which we then do some tricks or play ball or chase in the garden, they don't necessarily need big long walks every day all day... they are very adaptable and if he is getting all his other needs and in a loving family life it would be a shame to just re-home him


----------



## Laney_Lemons (Mar 23, 2016)

If you have already made up your mind you want to re-home,

I would contact her breeder to let her know as she might want her back if you are advertising her sale online


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Grecko85 said:


> Believe me, if we think it would be best for her to stay with us we would try, but with 1 small child, a newborn baby and only one parent not working she isn't getting the exercise she needs. We're doing the best we can and will only let her go to a loving home that can give her the long daily walks.


Of course it is best that she stays with you, she's your dog.

You have numerous options available to you regarding her getting the attention & exercise she deserves. Why are you not walking her atm if the baby has not yet arrived? Surely you should be getting her prepared for the new arrival not just thinking of excuses for getting rid of her .... honestly it is awful how many dogs suddenly become redundant once they 'take up too much time'


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Grecko85 said:


> It is with sadness that we have decided we have to rehome Tally, our beautiful 6 yr old Weimaraner bitch. We have a new baby on the way and we just cant give her the time and attention she needs.
> She is a lovely dog, fully house trained and has had one litter of puppies a few years ago. We have her regularly health checked and she is from a pedigree line and Kennel Club registered.
> She has never shown any aggressive behaviour towards people but has on a few occasions (out of hundreds) shown some aggressive tendencies towards other dogs while out on walks. We are not sure what causes this but her recall is good and if we think a situation might develop with another dog we call her back and she goes on the lead.
> She would suit a home where she can be walked regularly, she should be fine around children although I would suggest 10/11 + as she can be a little boisterous sometimes!
> ...


Hi Grecko85,

I have a 2.4 year old daughter and when she was first born one of my dogs was ready to kill her. Charlie (my high prey drive) JR, would go into a TOTAL meltdown when he saw her, he'd lunge and snap (he was going for a real bite) and lose his sh*t.

My other dog (a JR bitch) was also stressed out by this new little person, but chose to completely ignore her.

I hate to say it, but my dogs have been "neglected" in the respect they don't get 2 hour long walks each day, some days can go by and they have no walks. Instead they go for a visit to my in laws in the car and play with their JR.

I'll take them back and forth between England and Wales with me when I visit to see my mums dog, just this weekend I took the toddler and my 2 over, they didn't have a walk, just time in the garden and interactions with different people and my mums Terrier.

Walks aren't the be all and end all of a dogs life, trust me, I used to walk my dogs for HOURS on end and once I had my daughter and was so unwell after her birth, they hardly got walked for 7 weeks. But they copy and adapt, they get treats and attention and love and above all that's all that matters.

Once life gets a little less crazy, you can do the dog walks again and start getting out and about. I used a baby/toddler carrier for my daughter and take her with me to walk my two dogs.

You can get carriers for babies and toddlers at the same time  what I'm trying to say is, I'm sure your dog would rather stay with you, her family and have little to no walks for a while, than be with strangers and have walks everyday.

Sorry I've waffled on, I just know how hard it can all be xxx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Pupcakes said:


> Hi Grecko85,
> 
> I have a 2.4 year old daughter and when she was first born one of my dogs was ready to kill her. Charlie (my high prey drive) JR, would go into a TOTAL meltdown when he saw her, he'd lunge and snap (he was going for a real bite) and lose his sh*t.
> 
> ...


Thanks my lovely! I thought you'd have more answers than me- the carrier's a great idea, showing my age because I still think the best solution is a great big, cumbersome double buggy:Hilarious


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi, I have not posted for about 4 years but this is a topic that I can 100% chip in with. Sorry in advance for the length and waffle,.
I am now owned by a complete high energy wildling of a 2 year old and 2 boxers 6 and 7. Before my son arrived they were the center of my world they had huge walks we travelled to every county about and checked out so many long, rough terrain walks, they never wore leads just used to run free for hours with not a care in the world, in the house they slept in my bed, curled up on the sofa ate the best food and had me wrapped around their paws, if I thought about them I would cry I loved them more than life itself.

Then my son was born, I was physically unable to take them for a walk on my own as I couldn't manage them both and a baby plus I was exhausted. They went from having all of the above to having a quick whizz around our local park which is across the road. They had to sleep in the kitchen as we bed shared with baby (still do) they weren't allowed on the sofa as they shed so much hair my son started to look like one of them, basically their life took a dramatic turn from the fast paced fun boxer life a dog "should" have to quite boring and 100% more rules and boundaries  this made me feel awful but they coped fast forward 2 years and it's still tough, I still can't take them out on my own as I don't know who to chase, the dogs or the child, it's literally like juggling and ferrets! In those two years lots has changed they are no longer the center of my world they are still loved, they sleep ALOT, they no longer have the freedom or top notch food they loved and I have thought MANY times about rehoming them (not getting rid as lots of people like to label it) but giving them to someone else to enjoy BUT, they love us! , it's unconditional! their life is different to before, very different I'm going to be brutally honest here and I'm sure people would tell me I'm a bad dog owner but they have not been for a walk in two weeks, I can barely afford food for the humans so a dog walker is out of the question but again they have a roof over their head they are loved and catered for.
It's hard work it really is but honestly, just because you can't offer what you used too your dog won't mind, they love you.

No judgement from me as I do hate the rath people get for rehoming their dogs.
I hope you find a solution and good luck with the newbie xx


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

It is workable, with a little thought and effort.

I’m sure the dog will adjust to some changes.

If you’re determined to get rid, contact her breeder or a good rescue


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Thanks my lovely! I thought you'd have more answers than me- the carrier's a great idea, showing my age because I still think the best solution is a great big, cumbersome double buggy:Hilarious


No worries!  Haha! I still take my buggy out too! Just minus the dogs as it is literally impossible for me haha! Dottie is still a Beast on the lead!xxx



H0lly said:


> Hi, I have not posted for about 4 years but this is a topic that I can 100% chip in with. Sorry in advance for the length and waffle,.
> I am now owned by a complete high energy wildling of a 2 year old and 2 boxers 6 and 7. Before my son arrived they were the center of my world they had huge walks we travelled to every county about and checked out so many long, rough terrain walks, they never wore leads just used to run free for hours with not a care in the world, in the house they slept in my bed, curled up on the sofa ate the best food and had me wrapped around their paws, if I thought about them I would cry I loved them more than life itself.
> 
> Then my son was born, I was physically unable to take them for a walk on my own as I couldn't manage them both and a baby plus I was exhausted. They went from having all of the above to having a quick whizz around our local park which is across the road. They had to sleep in the kitchen as we bed shared with baby (still do) they weren't allowed on the sofa as they shed so much hair my son started to look like one of them, basically their life took a dramatic turn from the fast paced fun boxer life a dog "should" have to quite boring and 100% more rules and boundaries  this made me feel awful but they coped fast forward 2 years and it's still tough, I still can't take them out on my own as I don't know who to chase, the dogs or the child, it's literally like juggling and ferrets! In those two years lots has changed they are no longer the center of my world they are still loved, they sleep ALOT, they no longer have the freedom or top notch food they loved and I have thought MANY times about rehoming them (not getting rid as lots of people like to label it) but giving them to someone else to enjoy BUT, they love us! , it's unconditional! their life is different to before, very different I'm going to be brutally honest here and I'm sure people would tell me I'm a bad dog owner but they have not been for a walk in two weeks, I can barely afford food for the humans so a dog walker is out of the question but again they have a roof over their head they are loved and catered for.
> ...


Exactly the same as my situation with DnC, but they are still loved and looked after regardless xxx


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Is a dog walker an option? Even if only temporarily until you get settled and into a routine. Or once or twice a week to give her a good walk. Wasn't an option for us due to finances sadly but obviously everyones situation is different.

I get that it's hard, I really do. I've struggled MASSIVELY with Jack and Spencer and have often felt like a failure as both a dog owner and a parent because of it. Everyone makes it look so easy. Their dogs get the long walks they've always had. Baby just slots in. Blah blah blah. That certainly didn't happen here. Spen barely got walked properly the first few months because Jack fed pretty much non stop. By the time he'd finished one bottle he was pretty much ready for the next. 16 hours a day I spent just feeding him. So walks were incredibly hard to fit in and tended to be very short. Instead of long walks we did brain work. Clicker training to teach silly tricks, finding a catnip scented toy I hid around the house or garden, that sort of thing can tire them out more than walking for miles.

Honestly, walks aren't everything. Spen was used to walking 10-12 miles a day every day. He went from that to round the block a couple of times if he was lucky! (And if anyone wants to slate me for that feel free, he survived!) As Jack got a bit older things got a little easier. But even now (Jack's 3 in July) Spen doesn't get a long walk each day. There are days it's a 20 minute walk round the block. Most days it's a couple of hours walking at a toddlers pace. We do between 3 and 5 miles. Spen's still the same happy dog he was when he was getting 10 miles every day. Once a week I usually leave my son with hubby and get Spen out for a proper walk at a decent pace. I was quite surprised at just how well he's adapted to be honest, I really thought the lack of exercise would be an issue but it's not. As long as he gets out most days he's happy with it. And as Jacks getting older and more able to walk further Spen's getting longer walks on a more regular basis.

I can't say I've ever really and truly considered rehoming Spen but I've wondered many times whether I'm actually being fair to him. especially those early days. But as I say, he's a happy dog, loves Jack, is happy to just be involved in anything we're doing and I really don't think rehoming him has ever been necessary. 

End of the day it's your choice what to do. But not being able to give the physical exercise a dog is used to isn't the end of the world. There are things you can do to make up for it, ways of working around it etc.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

How are things going? Did you make any decisions x


----------



## iri (Apr 24, 2018)

Grecko85 said:


> It is with sadness that we have decided we have to rehome Tally, our beautiful 6 yr old Weimaraner bitch. We have a new baby on the way and we just cant give her the time and attention she needs.
> She is a lovely dog, fully house trained and has had one litter of puppies a few years ago. We have her regularly health checked and she is from a pedigree line and Kennel Club registered.
> She has never shown any aggressive behaviour towards people but has on a few occasions (out of hundreds) shown some aggressive tendencies towards other dogs while out on walks. We are not sure what causes this but her recall is good and if we think a situation might develop with another dog we call her back and she goes on the lead.
> She would suit a home where she can be walked regularly, she should be fine around children although I would suggest 10/11 + as she can be a little boisterous sometimes!
> ...


is your beautiful dog still available for re-home?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

iri said:


> is your beautiful dog still available for re-home?


@iri: OP does not appear to have been around since 27 March, so I think it is unlikely that you will receive a reply to your post.


----------



## Jackie Lee (Apr 16, 2018)

Read this one http://www.dogster.com/lifestyle/new-parents-mother-give-up-dog-baby-child-safety. Maybe it will change your mind.


----------



## Abby Cox (Nov 21, 2017)

Poor dog..  I wish I can adopt her but sadly I can't. Yes you could have a dog walker temporarily or have someone in your family to take care of her and give the attention that she needs.


----------



## Sharon Viverette (Jun 24, 2019)

Grecko85 said:


> It is with sadness that we have decided we have to rehome Tally, our beautiful 6 yr old Weimaraner bitch. We have a new baby on the way and we just cant give her the time and attention she needs.
> She is a lovely dog, fully house trained and has had one litter of puppies a few years ago. We have her regularly health checked and she is from a pedigree line and Kennel Club registered.
> She has never shown any aggressive behaviour towards people but has on a few occasions (out of hundreds) shown some aggressive tendencies towards other dogs while out on walks. We are not sure what causes this but her recall is good and if we think a situation might develop with another dog we call her back and she goes on the lead.
> She would suit a home where she can be walked regularly, she should be fine around children although I would suggest 10/11 + as she can be a little boisterous sometimes!
> ...


Have you found a home for your dog? Sharon


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Sharon Viverette said:


> Have you found a home for your dog? Sharon


 OP only posted once, back in March, so I doubt you will get a reply (as someone who asked the same question received none).


----------

